# Jetstream (tv show)



## hajjmich (4 Jun 2013)

A few months ago, I was surfing youtube, and I found the full season of jetstream, i watched the whole thing, and it inspired me into trying my best to become a pilot in the RCAF. I just have a few questions, are there any fighter pilots or even people who were on jetstream (trainers and trainees) here, it would be amazing to be able to ask them questions.  

Thank you,

(C)Cpl. Michel Hajjar
742 National Capital Air Cadets Squadron
Ottawa, On
_''There are only two types of aircraft -- fighters and targets''_


----------



## Caramon_Majere (4 Jun 2013)

It sure is nice to see a fellow ex-Cadet!  ;D

There are indeed a few threads discussing fighter pilots around the forums, I'm sure some of your questions have already been answered. As for whether or not some of the actual pilots and instructors are around these parts, I'd be surprised.
Here's a good thread to start looking : http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103289/post-1089064.html#msg1089064

Best of luck!


----------



## hajjmich (6 Jun 2013)

Thank you, I appreciate it.

:jet:


----------



## Loachman (24 Jun 2013)

hajjmich said:
			
		

> _''There are only two types of aircraft -- fighters and targets''_



Snicker.

Snort.

And you're going to love Sea Kings. They'll probably still be around for another ten to twenty years, so you have time.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jun 2013)

hajjmich said:
			
		

> A few months ago, I was surfing youtube, and I found the full season of jetstream, i watched the whole thing, and it inspired me into trying my best to become a pilot in the RCAF. I just have a few questions, are there any fighter pilots or even people  who were on jetstream (trainers and trainees) here, it would be amazing to be able to ask them questions.



Probably not what you meant but funny just the same!!!   8)


----------



## hajjmich (31 Dec 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Probably not what you meant but funny just the same!!!   8)



Lol, yeah, just saw it now, i meant people who were involved with the production, or training crew or anything similar


----------



## Kamikaze1655 (17 Feb 2014)

You watched this on youtube? I cant seem to find it can you please provide the links?


----------



## hajjmich (17 Feb 2014)

Kamikaze1655 said:
			
		

> You watched this on youtube? I cant seem to find it can you please provide the links?



It seems the channel was deleted or banned, probably copyright reasons.


----------

